# Meet Norman



## Tabitha drake (Aug 25, 2012)

Had to show off my newer pics of my Norman. He is a rescued double rex that is blind in one eye. I have had him for about a month now and he's come so far























Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## brebre (Aug 18, 2012)

He is so handsome! And thank you so much for rescuing him, too.


----------



## Tabitha drake (Aug 25, 2012)

I think so and thanks, I couldn't leave him in that abusive filth hole. When I saw him he was mine, he has really warmed his way into our family.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

Awwwww so cute. :3 My double rex is the same way--he has an outstanding personality that really warms your heart.  I almost named him Norman, too! lol!


----------



## Tabitha drake (Aug 25, 2012)

That's great I don't know why but they look like Norman's. He has a lot more energy than my furries, is your guy like that too?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

They really do just look like they should be named Norman. xD My guy isn't super energetic, but he's a character! He's a tail-wagger (especially when you rube the bridge of his nose--his tail looks like a little propeller! lol!), and squeaks at you all the time even while he's bruxing lol. I don't know why he does it, but it's cute!  And he's just so chill. He sits on my lap and lets me scratch him for hours while I sew or do homework. :3


----------



## Tabitha drake (Aug 25, 2012)

Now my chandler will do that, Norman reminds me of one of my preschoolers and is always on the go... Lol. Yeah they look like little old men and Norman is the name that I associate with that
Here's Chandler









Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

Awwww I love his color! So pretty! :3 And he looks so content under that pillow lol. I guess they kind of do look like little old men. XD


----------



## jd882 (Sep 16, 2012)

Awww what a cutie! And what a great person you are for adopting!


----------

